# schonmal wer an nen riemen gedacht?



## hst_trialer (14. April 2008)

hab gerade ein nettes bildchen erhalten aus der dirt/street szene...







sollte man sich nicht mal sowas auch für ne trial hütte überlegen. könnte eventuell, bei vernünftiger auslegung auch gewichtsvorteile bringen, immerhin können die zahnscheiben durchaus aus carbon oder so sein, da die verschleißeigenschaften geringer als metall auf metall sind...  

feuer frei, gebt mal ne kritik!!


----------



## Icke84 (14. April 2008)

hm, aber wie siehts mit der dehnung von dem riemen aus?

denke das ist das größe problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (14. April 2008)

Darf sich so ein Keilriemen dehnen wenn der Motor läuft? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... also warum dann am Rad?


----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2008)

sehr witterungs anfällig würde ich mal behaupten.

Wurde aber schon mal diskutiert.


----------



## 525Rainer (14. April 2008)

ich hab so ziemlich den selben riehmen (carbonverstärkt) in einer lochbohrmaschine die wassergekühlt wird. er ist mir letzte woche gerissen und gekauft hab ich das ding 2002. find ich also nicht schlecht aber im motorenbau hat sich die steuerkette besser bewährt. erst mal die dirter testen lassen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. April 2008)

Die Firma Nicolai Entwickelt doch grade das System "G-Boxx2". Da werden Riehmen verbaut. Auf der Startseite ist ein Video vom Aufbau gestellt.

Klar haben wir schonmal drüber nachgedacht. Bloss du müsstest denn Rahmen ja öffnen können um denn Riehmen zuwechseln. <---Da fängt das dann schon an mit denn Problemen.


----------



## Deleted 49241 (14. April 2008)

Ich spiel das mal "laut gedacht" durch:
Also wenn dann ein Zahnriementrieb, wie er beispielsweise fuer die Ventilsteuerung bei den DOHC-Motoren von Opel verbaut wird. 

Ein glatter Riemen ist dafuer ausgelegt, bei zu hohen Anfangsmomenten (Drehmoment) durchzudrehen und fuer Trial dann denkbar unvorteilhaft. 
Vereinfacht:
 Moment am Riemen= delta(Kurbelarm Kettenblatt)*(MasseMensch*g)
Laege bei einem Menschen von 90 kg bei 105 Nm
Allerdings kommen da noch so Sachen hinzu, wie das Massentraegheitsmoment und die Tatsache, dass man das Pedal "tritt" und sich nicht nur "reingleiten" laesst, sowei die Uebersetzung 
(hier I= z1/z2= 1,5 bedeutet eine Momentenminderung am kleineren Rad bei gleichzeitiger hoeherer Drehzahl)...
Folglich muesste die Feder der Spannvorrichtung mindestens diese Spannkraft (+weiteres) haben.

Die Verzahnung der Zahnriemen ist nicht sonderlich hoch, was bereits bei geringen Spannungsverlusten zum Durchrutschen fuehren wuerde. Deswegen werden auch immer die Spannrollen beim Auto mitgetauscht...
Die Rollendurchmesser muessen ebenfalls einen bestimmten Durchmesser haben, je nachdem, wie hoch die moegliche Kraftaufnahmen der jeweilig aufliegenden Zahnpaarungen ist. 
Eine geeignete Spannvorrichtung muesste min. zwei Auflager haben, damit sie sich nicht wegdreht und leicht sind die Dinger nicht gerade. Allerdings waere eine umgebaute "Bashguardkonstruktion" denkbar.

 Ein Kardantrieb waere wahrscheinlich auch noch ne Moeglichkeit (siehe BMW-Motorraeder). Aber die Stirn und Zahnraeder muessten erst eigens dafuer angefertigt werden. Die Vorhandenen duerften entweder zu teuer, oder zu schwer sein... Und moeglicher Weise steht die Kettenstrebe der Rahmenkonstruktionen im weg.

Aber machbar ist es bestimmt alles...

edit... 

Die Riemen aus dem Auto sind nicht dafuer gedacht, grosse Kraefte zu uebertragen. Sie sollen lediglich "mitlaufen". Motrorraeder hingegen haben derartige Riementriebe, die auch entsprechend Kraefte uebertragen koennen. Aber soweit ich das vor meinem inneren Auge habe, haben die keinerlei Verzahnungen...


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. April 2008)

und die müssten auch in x verschiedenen längen produziert werden, damit sie überall passen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. April 2008)

Gut das Du die Formel raus gehaun hast. Dann musste ich es nicht tun  
Im Fotoalbum ist schon ein Bike mit Kardanwelle. Muss ich mal suchen gehen.

Edit: Denke mal das dass Gewicht durch die Denke fliegt. Dazu kommt noch die Reibung von einer Welle dazu. wer soll denn da noch Vorwärs kommen(?).

Die Reiseräder haben das auf der Seite:
http://biomega.dk/biomega.aspx


----------



## alien1976 (14. April 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hm, aber wie siehts mit der dehnung von dem riemen aus?
> 
> denke das ist das größe problem




Ein Zahriehmen am Motor Steuerung dehnt sich auich net sonst gäbe es dauernd Krumme Ventile und nen schlechte Leistung. Übrigens werden die am Motorrad verbaut.

Ich find des mal ne richtige Inovation des sollte man unbedingt durchdacht konzeptionell mal für den Trialbreich ausführen. Der riemen könnte ja auch noch etwas breiter sein. Aber bei den Richtigen Ritzelgrößen geht das schon.

Gewichtmäßig könnte ich mir zum Herkömmlichen ca 300g Ersparnis durchaus vorstellen. Verschleiss ist wohl auch geringer. Einziger punkt wär der greinge schutz gegen äussere Einflüsse (Mechanische) also Kanten Scharkantikes Quetschungen und so weiter. 

Aber ich bin sehr dafür sowas mal auszuprobieren.

Thema Kardan Die Firma Biomega stellt schon seit Jahren Bikes damit her. Finde es für eine normalo Bike super da es Kaum verschleiss geklapper schmutz  gibt. http://www.biomega.dk/biomega.aspx
Bikes-Copenhagen


----------



## Schevron (14. April 2008)

aber trotzdem bleibt das Problem das der riemen "in" den rahmen muß. Ober man verlegt das ritzel nach außen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 49241 (14. April 2008)

Komm gerade aus dem Physik-Praktikum...bei genauerer Betrachtung waere der Kardanantrieb eigentlich gerade beim Hardtail und den kurzen Kettenstreben im Trial ne coole Idee. Mhh. Ich schaetze ich werd mich mal etwas damit beschaeftigen. 
Ist zufaellig Jmd in der Metallbearbeitung taetig, der Zahnraeder fraesen und haerten koennte?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. April 2008)

Den Kardan-Antrieb hat puch vor circa 15 jahren mal verbaut. Das gewicht des Rades betrug knapp 21kg.

Den Riemen-Antrieb hat Mercedes 1998 in seinen Fahrrädern verbaut.
Unsere Kunden hatten seinerzeit damit auch nur Probleme.

Der Kettenantrieb ist derzeit immer noch das geeignetste, und wird es wohl auch erstmal bleiben. Zumindest für Trialer.


----------



## Deleted 49241 (14. April 2008)

Stimmt...allein die Lagerung der Welle wird viel zu aufwendig, bzw wenn der Rahmen nicht umgeschweisst wuerde, wuerden die Zahnraeder zu gross und damit auch zu schwer werden...also alles beim Alten...erstmal...
-.-


----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2008)

seit ihr denn so unzufrieden mit ketten antrieb? funktioniert doch super und das schon seit vielen jahrzehnten...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. April 2008)

ja und nein. das etwas taugt heisst nicht dass man nichts dran verbessern oder revolutionieren könnt.
zum beispiel eine kleine duplexxkette die langsam nacheinander reisst.


----------



## Deleted 49241 (14. April 2008)

ich glaub mir ist grade erschreckend klar geworden, wofuer die 525 steht...ein hoch auf den Propeller^^...

Fliehkraftkupplungen statt der staendig defekten Freilaeufe waeren auch noch ne Idee... Viscokupplungen koennen sogar 100% sperren...die Frage ist nur wann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (14. April 2008)

die riemengeschichte gibts auch von corratec schon ewig. hab paar von den rädern bei mir auf arbeit im laden stehen, und da felxt nichts. echt ne schöne steife geschichte. wenn man seitlich auf den riemen schaut, kann man auch die gewebeschichten gut sehen


----------



## Schevron (15. April 2008)

rebuild schrieb:


> Fliehkraftkupplungen statt der staendig defekten Freilaeufe waeren auch noch ne Idee... Viscokupplungen koennen sogar 100% sperren...die Frage ist nur wann...


 

was in der art gibts in ner deore Nabe. ist aber geschmackssache. Weil wie der name schon sagt, braucht man fliehkraft. Und die gibts halt erst ab ner gewissen bewegung.


----------



## decolocsta (15. April 2008)

dehnen tut sich da unter Garantie nix


----------



## mr.mütze (15. April 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> was in der art gibts in ner deore Nabe. ist aber geschmackssache. Weil wie der name schon sagt, braucht man fliehkraft. Und die gibts halt erst ab ner gewissen bewegung.



hä also ich hab sowas in der deore noch nicht gesehen hab eine hier und das ist ein ganz normaler freilauf oder nicht.


----------



## speedy_j (15. April 2008)

es gab mal die silent clutch freiläufe. die hatten eine menge kugeln drin, die sich bei vorwärtsbewegung nach außen drücken und somit die naben sperren. das ganze basiert aber nicht auf fliehkraft sondern ist mechanisch gelöst. nachteil bei der sache ist das gewicht.


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. April 2008)

und die weichen einrastpunkte


----------



## mr.mütze (15. April 2008)

aso hmm ich schraub die mal komplett auf mal gucken.


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. April 2008)

kannste zu lassen, wenns ne normale deore is


----------



## alien1976 (16. April 2008)

Also Jungens es ist die Silenet Clutch Also shimano FH-IM50

Die hat ein haufen Kugeln (2x25 stück) nur der Freilaufkörper, stimmt die sind aber nicht für die Kraftübertragung verantwortlich . Sondern Walzen die in 2 Reihen in einem Käfig auf einer Welle Laufen. Der Ritzelträger ist innen mit Schrägen versehen die dann in einer Richtung Klemmen.

Das ganze System gibts mittlerweile auch am Motorrad als sogenannte Anti -Hopping Kupplung

Hier mal das Teil offen






Ich ahb das Teil schon mal ne ganze Weile gefahren ist wirklich Gut.

Die Teilung also Rastpunkte (Kann man ja nicht unbedingt sagen) ist mit 72 also der King zu vergleichen. Einziges Manko ist der etwas weiche Druckpunkt gegenüber den Sperrklinken oder anderen Systemen. und natürlich das imense Gewicht. Die Nabe wiegt ca 550 gramm.


----------



## speedy_j (16. April 2008)

stimmt, da sind walzen drin. war schon zu lange her, wie ich so eine nabe offen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (16. April 2008)

ils ich den totpunkt der nabe gemessen habe kamm ich auf deutlich weniger einrast punkte als nen ENO trial oder CK. kann mich nicht mehr erinnern war aber so in etwa zwischen 40-50.


----------

